# 1/350 Scale K7 fiberglass kit by Ron Shanko



## RShanko (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello, 
I wanted to share this exciting new project with all my friends here;
This is not a sales thread, or a link to a sales thread.

K7 Big and beautiful. This is HUGE.

The "Troubles with Tribbles" Space Station Ship in large scale in a full fiberglass kit with online building instructions with tons of pics that are here;
Thanks for checking it out. 
These K7 kits will be offered for sale only on my forum and Ecrater.com
Thank you, 
Ron


http://interstellarcollector.yuku.com/topic/26/K7-SPACE-STATION-Kit-by-RShanko-Introduction


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that's one kit I am happy to see raised panel lines on! Nicely done!!! I hope this is available for some time to come.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Dare I ask, what's the price on that puppy?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

How would a, say 3', Enterprise fit into a 40" space station? Wouldn't it take a, guessing here, 40' station? That is if the two are in the same scale?

Going by the Franz Joseph drawings, each to the outer moduals could hold, I think, four starships (or maybe two, I can't remember). If that's the case, how can this be 1:350? Or am I thinking of a different space station?

*Were remodeling and can't get to my books!

Just curious.

hal9001-


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I think you might be confused. He's talking about the K-7 station from "The Trouble With Tribbles", not Starbase One from the FJD *Starfleet Technical Manual*. The K-7 station is considerably smaller, has three "arms" and definitely cannot hold even a single Class I starship inside it.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

The Greg Jein version from "Trials and Tribble-ations" had a Class F shuttlecraft in the hangar, so at least from that front a scale can be determined.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

You're right, I am confussing the larger one with the K7. I did some Googleing and discovered my mistake! Memory just doesn't serve anymore.

So....never mind.

Thanks for your corrections guys.

hal9001-


----------



## RShanko (Apr 17, 2009)

Model Man said:


> Now that's one kit I am happy to see raised panel lines on! Nicely done!!! I hope this is available for some time to come.


Thank you very much for your words of encouragement. And, I hope so.



Captain April said:


> Dare I ask, what's the price on that puppy?


Sure can, Thank you for asking. 
This is the mid-range kit with lights.
The high end kit will be finished, painted, decaled with all wiring done and be a 1/2 hour job to plug in the pod tubes and hang it. The kit for guys wth more money than tme.
The builders kit will be the same kit without the blinkys. I think the light kit added abut 200 to the "Collectors Edition" so thee will be a substantial savings, but again, you wont getting the ready to run lights, s it is a trade off.

I am only making the "Collectors Edition" with lights right nowbecause I think that it is important that these first ones all blink correctly and are lighted with the different colors.




hal9001 said:


> How would a, say 3', Enterprise fit into a 40" space station? Wouldn't it take a, guessing here, 40' station? That is if the two are in the same scale?
> 
> Going by the Franz Joseph drawings, each to the outer moduals could hold, I think, four starships (or maybe two, I can't remember). If that's the case, how can this be 1:350? Or am I thinking of a different space station?
> 
> ...


Thank you for bringing up the scale issue.
I looked at the FJ STM too!



Griffworks said:


> I think you might be confused. He's talking about the K-7 station from "The Trouble With Tribbles", not Starbase One from the FJD *Starfleet Technical Manual*. The K-7 station is considerably smaller, has three "arms" and definitely cannot hold even a single Class I starship inside it.


Thanks Griff, 
That is what I saw too.



Captain April said:


> The Greg Jein version from "Trials and Tribble-ations" had a Class F shuttlecraft in the hangar, so at least from that front a scale can be determined.


Exactly what I did. I read all your posts with great interest in the thead here about scaling K7. You guys are ight n eveything.
Use the windows?
Use the shuttle?
And the perspectives of the oiginal set used was classic.

I went with 1/350 size first, then used both the windows and the shuttle.

Your posts on that thread helped me, thank you 
It can be found by searching K7

There is not much on the internet, and not much known about K7 besides the Douglas model;, and the model is lost somewhere.

I hope that you enjoy my build threads, as much as I have yours,

Ron


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You still haven't answered the question about prices.


----------



## RShanko (Apr 17, 2009)

You are right I forgot to post sales info.
That was because I wanted to show the build of a K7 kit not push my wares.
lol
Here I respect the rules not to post crappy ads, but "if I am asked by a member, then, and only then" can I spam you.

LOL 

Here John P. is your pricelist personally listed for your ZIP CODE.

Please enter your zip code

Thank you

Link to kit pricelist
http://interstellarcollector.yuku.com/topic/33


----------



## RShanko (Apr 17, 2009)

Quotes may change at any time unless notified.

Thank you


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It's at this point I feel obligated to remind folks about *Caveat Emptor - Buyer Beware*. Please research anyone from whom you're purchasing an item. Especially if asked to pay via Money Order or cash. If you're asked to pay via Credit Card, remember that your CC cannot be charged until the vendor has product ready to ship. Also be aware of your CC companies policies about disputing charges, specifically what the deadline is for such. 

That is all I have. Carry on.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

*Caveat...*

Delicately put, thank you.
And folks there's a reason for the admonition


----------



## RShanko (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, 

And we always back our products with a cash back, satisfaction guarantee, and try to deliver the best models on time.
We deliver hundreds of models and kits each year.
We promise happiness!
Thank you,

Ron Shanko (at Forest Lake Models)


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Buyer Beware for sure!!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

A unique product Ron. Good luck with it!


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Ron,

I know you still have not sent people their phasers that they paid for two years ago. Can you please explain to your future customers what the problem is? Also explain why you currently have completed hero phasers for sale on your own site while you keep your customers waiting for years after they made final payment. Also explain even though by your own contract which states that you will only take payment when the unit is ready to ship that you don't ship them. Does it take 2 years to ship them? Also explain why you sell these same hero phasers that people paid for 2 years ago on ebay and other auction sites instead of sending them to the people who paid for them. Please explain.

Buyer beware when dealing with Ron! He has been banned from most forums for a reason.

BTW, this same phaser is the one Ron says on his own site that it will be shipped the week of 2/22; it has never shipped.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

And on that note.....


----------

